

Shortest summary of the release of Arc and the Lisp world's reaction - mamama
http://www.elbeno.com/blog/?p=445

======
pg
Shortest summary of the release of the iPod:
[http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257...](http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257&tid=107)

~~~
eugenejen
The most amazing part is the end of post in the slashdot.

"No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame."

7 years later when we look back, it look like iPod team really just worked on
some consequential features. But at the same time, how do I know what I am
working on is not inconsequential features?

~~~
pg
_how do I know what I am working on is not inconsequential features?_

Get the thing in front of users. Usually this means launching, but it could be
enough to use what you're making in-house.

~~~
eugenejen
I agree with you, pg.

But how do you filter out what those users exactly want from noise? For
example, a lot of users making noise to Apple saying they want FM radio,
wireless feature. Apple did not put the wireless until iPod Touch and iPhone.
And still no FM.

The filtering is based on data? or vision?

~~~
pg
Look at what they do instead of what they say.

~~~
eugenejen
Thanks, this is the greatest enlightenment.

------
sammyo
I noticed this while looking for cute kitty photos on reddit this morning,
surprisingly the discussion remained remarkably on topic. That Arc spurs a
mostly rational discussion on reddit is perhaps an indicator of the value of
the exercise.

